# Murder He Forgot – a chilling, psychological thriller



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Nick, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

*Imagine* waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

*Later* your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

*Imagine* waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

*Later your memory* returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

*Imagine* waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

*Later your memory* returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

*Imagine* waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

*Later* your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

*Imagine* waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

*Later your memory* returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

*Imagine* waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

*Later your memory* returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

*Imagine* waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

*Later your memory* returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

*Imagine* waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

*Later your memory returns* and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

*Imagine waking up in hospital* and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

*Imagine waking up in hospital* and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

*This novel delivers a punch*. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

*Imagine waking up in hospital* and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

*This novel delivers a punch*. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital* and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital *and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*
'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital* and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

*Later your memory returns* and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital* and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

'*He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

*This novel delivers a punch*. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

'*He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. *You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

*This novel delivers a punch*. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926[IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

'*He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW

This novel delivers a punch.* Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
[/b]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

5 STAR REVIEW

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
[/b]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

5 STAR REVIEW

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

*The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton.

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
*http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW

This novel delivers a punch.* Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

*This novel delivers a punch*. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926*


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

*This novel delivers a punch*. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

*This novel delivers a punc*h. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

*This novel delivers a punch*. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton.
_
*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*
_
Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton.
_
*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW

This novel delivers a punch*. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926[/b]


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife.* You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW

This novel delivers a punch.* Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926[/b]


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'

The Tortured Mind of an Amnesiac Murderer*

_Some years ago I attempted to kill my wife - twice. I was deranged, and much has happened to me since. My crime, and all that followed after was so shocking and life-changing that I thought I should write it all down, from beginning to end.
You see, I lost my mind: well for a bit, and couldn't remember my wife or my failed attempts to murder her, or anything about my life before my car crash until I &#8230;
No. I shouldn't tell you anymore. It'll spoil the story.
Guy Middleton._

*Imagine waking up in hospital and not knowing the woman, stood by your bedside, is your wife*. You'd been in a car crash. You've lost your memory. The police find a loaded gun in the wreckage of your car. You have no idea how it came to be there.

Later your memory returns and you find you twice tried to kill your wife. You become a fugitive, hunted by the police, your wife and her gangster lover.

*5 STAR REVIEW*

This novel delivers a punch. Extremely imaginative and fresh. Nick Wastnage has made me an instant fan. Highly recommended. 'Murder He Forgot' is paced well and is very memorable.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926[/b


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The man who forgot he'd tried to kill his wife.*

Written in the first person, Guy Middleton describes his dark, disturbing journey through total amnesia and the terrifying moments when his memory returns and he realises he'd planned to kill his wife. He's distraught, believes he still loves her, and discovers he's a fugitive, pursued by his wife, her gangster lover and the police.

Murder He Forgot
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The man who forgot he'd tried to kill his wife.*

Written in the first person, Guy Middleton describes his dark, disturbing journey through total amnesia and the terrifying moments when his memory returns and he realises he'd planned to kill his wife. He's distraught, believes he still loves her, and discovers he's a fugitive, pursued by his wife, her gangster lover and the police.

Murder He Forgot
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The man who forgot he'd tried to kill his wife.*

Written in the first person, Guy Middleton describes his dark, disturbing journey through total amnesia and the terrifying moments when his memory returns and he realises he'd planned to kill his wife. He's distraught, believes he still loves her, and discovers he's a fugitive, pursued by his wife, her gangster lover and the police.

Murder He Forgot
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ERYO1K
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465979926 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465979926


----------

